# Eclipse - Java sous Mac



## .to (26 Décembre 2008)

Salut tout le monde,

je viens de switcher sur un macbook (unibody :love depuis Noël et je commence à préparer ce qu'il me faut pour programmer en java...

Après un bref parcourt des forums et posts, j'ai choisi Eclipse, et j'ai quelques petites questions :

- Sous Windows, j'utilisais JCreator LE qui me permettait de compiler n'importe quelle source java directement, sans passer par une création de projet plus ou moins laborieuse .... Est il possible de faire ça sous Eclipse ou existe t-il un autre programme pouvant faire ça ?

- A défaut de trouver comment compiler des sources sans projet j'ai tenté de la faire par un terminal : javac maSource.java -> aucun souci, puis ./maSource.class -> erreur : Bad CPU type in executable... Mes préférences pour Java sont dans l'ordre J2SE 1.4.2 32 BITS - J2SE 1.5 32 BITS - JAVA SE 6 64 BITS - J2SE 5 62 BITS.

Pour info sous windows je compilais avec 1.4.2.

Merci d'avance 


EDIT : en créant un projet sous Eclipse, avec 1.4.2, l'appli se lance sans problème...


----------



## Frodon (26 Décembre 2008)

.to a dit:


> ./maSource.class



Normal, pour lancer un programme Java il faut taper:

java maSource

le .class n'est pas nécessaire. Il faut evidement etre dans le repertoire du fichier .class.


----------



## .to (26 Décembre 2008)

Nickel, merci beaucoup !

Une piste pour ça ???



> Sous Windows, j'utilisais JCreator LE qui me permettait de compiler n'importe quelle source java directement, sans passer par une création de projet plus ou moins laborieuse .... Est il possible de faire ça sous Eclipse ou existe t-il un autre programme pouvant faire ça ?


----------



## Askerat (27 Décembre 2008)

L'explication en est simple, java ne produit pas des éxécutables binaires, étant donné que ton éxécutable est tout simplement interprété par la machine virtuelle, donc la commande est plutôt logique, on lance la machine virtuelle, avec le programme en paramètre, et c'est elle qui se charge de l'éxécuter.

Concernant eclipse, c'est un très bon IDE, cependant, sur n'importe quel outil de ce genre, je pense pas que tu puisses compiler une simple source sans créer de projet. Apres, si ton but est juste de pouvoir faire des tests ou autre, tu peux te faire un projet nommé tests, qui contient plusieurs programmes. Lors de l'execution d'un projet, tu peux définir quelle classe contient le main, donc pour tester tes différents programmes, il suffit de spécifier la classe qui contient le main() à utiliser.


----------



## grumff (29 Décembre 2008)

Askerat a dit:


> Concernant eclipse, c'est un très bon IDE, cependant, sur n'importe quel outil de ce genre, je pense pas que tu puisses compiler une simple source sans créer de projet. Apres, si ton but est juste de pouvoir faire des tests ou autre, tu peux te faire un projet nommé tests, qui contient plusieurs programmes. Lors de l'execution d'un projet, tu peux définir quelle classe contient le main, donc pour tester tes différents programmes, il suffit de spécifier la classe qui contient le main() à utiliser.



Ouaip le mieux c'est d'avoir un projet bidon pour ça. Avec un click droit sur le fichier puis "run as java application" (je garantie pas l'exactitude au mot prêt) tu peux exécuter directement n'importe quel fichier depuis eclipse. Eclipse ne te permet pas de créer un fichier en dehors d'un projet, par contre tu peux quand même ouvrir un fichier qui a été créé en dehors d'Eclipse et qui n'est dans aucun projet, j'ai jamais essayé de l'exécuter ensuite, mais c'est sans doute possible.


----------

